# Which photo? :D



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

So I want to enter one of these photos in this months contest, but I dunno which one! So which one do you guys like better?

















Thanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Love the first one - he is looking at you


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the 1st one, because you get the coloured rocks in the shot, too, and it looks less boring. not that the 2nd shot is boring! he's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like both of them.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry I can't vote, there's something wrong with my computer, I can't see your pictures.


----------

